# OH NO! Vomiting



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona started throwing up about 20 minutes ago... It's been 3 times. And it looks like TWIZZLERS! There was some in the bedroom earlier, and I think he might have gotten into them while I was gone taking my oldest son to the dentist. Daddy was here with them, but I guess he wasn't paying attention.  I was wondering if he is going to be okay? I didn't want to induce vomiting, he's doing that on his own, but are twizzlers toxic. And is there something I should be giving him? I took his food away, and just have water in his bowl. I've never had this happen before.  I'm scared for my sweet boy. I called the vet, but he hasn't called back yet.. can anyone help..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, if it was twizzlers, its just sugar and other crap.. I would not worry about it to much. Obviously it did not agree with his stomach. ughhhhh

Since I've got Beamer, our house has gone to being pretty clean to VERY clean.. I just do not want to risk him getting into something thats lying around.. Our house is like a museum now... nothing is ever left out.. lol 

Ryan


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya, I don't know how he got into them, they were a NEW pack of them, not opened and on the computer desk, so he must have found a way to get them... the kids said they didn't give him any, which was my first thought, but they can't open the wrappers so I guess he's just OVERLY smart for his own good. I generally put everything very high and in plastic containers with lids (kid safe) I just didn't do it with this yet....  Lesson learned!!!!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I used to have a dog who loved Twizzlers-- he never had any problems, but sometimes crashed after all the sugar!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I guess it just didn't agree with his tummy. Someone else told me their dog loves twizzlers, and they've never had a problem, but I dont feed my animals anything but their food, too scary!
LOL
I know the kids will randomly give the birds something we are eating..... but I try to really limit those to very very seldom. 
whew, I'm happy he'll be okay. He's sleeping!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You also have to take into the account his size and how many twizzlers he actually ate! Kona is very young and he probably ate way too many of them. I would keep a close eye on him and if he doesn't get better by the morning then take him into the vet. Although the vet's office will probably have some suggestions for you as well.

I'm sure Kona will be fine, though I can understand the scare! He might have diarrhea as well, so watch out for that.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks so much! both ends???? Ew.. the one end is bad enough! I am not good with bodily functions!LOL Oh well. Do whatcha gotta do! I got a call back from the vet.. they said pretty much what Lina said. Bring him in if he's not better in the a.m. but wouldn't be too concerned. I am praying he'll be fine. I think he ate at least 1 but maybe 2. As much is coming out, he had to have. Thank you all for your help! So scary!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor little guy, hope he is feeling better in the morning Brooke. Give him some extra belly rubs from us.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think today was the day to get into things....Lizzie and Ginger helped themselves to the cookies daddy made them...guess Lizzie could reach them..poor Jillee did not get any I am sure she was in her ex-pen...she went to the store with us.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Although the sugar in the Twizzlers could be a concern, my first thought was the SIZE of the pieces.

I don't know about "digestion" and that sort of thing, but could they cause a blockage?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope he's alright today!

I've given Gucci nibbles of Twizzlers, never very much though, she begs for anything with a sweet smell! Usually my HUSBAND is the person that gives her bites of food. lol, not my kids. He cant' say no to her good thing he doesn't eat chocolate!

I bet they just upset his tummy a tad and he'll be fine.

Kara


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

He's doing great this a.m.  No more vomiting or diarea. We had a rough night up until about 3-4 a.m. But he's peachy this morning (can't say as much for me being peachy with 4 hours of sleep and class this a.m.) I called back to the vet to make an appt. and he said that he feels like Kona is fine, but I still wanna take him just to be EXTRA SURE!
I spent the last hour making sure there was nothing under any of the beds, couches, chairs, etc... that he could find, (crayons, etc..) and then we had a nice long talk about not eating things we aren't supposed to :ear: We'll see if that sticks! LOL
Thanks for all your advise ladies and gents!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i am glad that things are going better for Kona!!!!!! Hopefully you can get some rest today.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Vet said he looks fine. He's still passing the "RED" out in his poo but that's okay. The vet said that he probably had TOO MUCH and that's what made him ill.  I am so glad my baby is okay.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brooke, I am so glad to hear that little Kona is doing better. I am sure the twizzlers wont be toxic but make sure you have hydrogen peroxide on hand, cause if he ever gets into chocolate you will need to induce the vomiting. My guys got up on to a server in the dining room and got a chocolate bar meant for baking this past December. How they got it, I have NO idea!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that Kona is fine.....sure he liked his special treat but not know....hopefully he has learned his lesson. Last year when we came home from my parents house christmas morning we came home and Ginger and Lizzie helped themselves to a whole loaf of bread....well they gave us little extra for christmas b/c we found some poo poo piles. We did not have Jillee at the time.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

He looks like a little guy and at that age they are really into a hoovermode and they get into everything .. Hense my recommendation about puppy books as they cover puppy behaviour well ..
Cosmo gave me a scare as a puppy as well and after that I had to check the backyard every time before I took him out .. 
Just remember it is like having a baby who is crawling and then begins toddling around .. Their behaviour is similar and everything goes in the mouth . Perhaps when he cannot be watched closely an X pen with toys and a kong filled dog food might be helpful or putting him in a safe gated area.. 
Just for piece of mind..


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya, We have a baby gated area, and an X Pen, but hubby was doing laundry and it was a split second. That's so fast, and honestly, I didn't think that there was anyway he'd be able to get up on the bed/table for them. LOL i won't hesitate to think twice about this anymore, little hopper. LOL
we always keep peroxide handy, (especially with kids around) they are always falling or something


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is good Brooke, I too keep peroxide around all the time, and this latest incident is the first time I had to use it!! Glad that it appears that little Kona is done with the vomiting!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, little guy is back to his old self again... or young self, whichever  Hoppy and bouncy and eating and drinking fine. We've had a few hours of red poops, but hey, that's okay. He told me he's sworn off of twizzlers forever  LOL!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thats good Brook!!!! The hard part is that they are soo darn cute but they really do need the discipline...I am not saying that you do not just saying that is what I struggle with the most!!!


----------



## jamkarim (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear that Kona is feeling better. We don't have anything around the house to make Mambo throw up if we needed to -- we better get something, because you never know!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to hear he is feeling better! Sad part is, they never learn. If you put a twizzler in front of him, he would probably swallow it right up.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL NOOOOOOOOOOO MORE TWIZZLERS. I think seeing them 1/2 digested along with dog food and *stomach* acids.. have made ME sworn off twizzlers. LOL Don't know if I will ever even buy them again for a VERY long time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that Kona is better!! What a little cutie he is!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Just caught up on this thread and boy am I relieved that Kona is okay. Dogs are dogs and when they get their minds onto food, boy there is no stopping them. I once had a pom who ate an entire pack of twilzzlers that he stole off of my sister's night table. Well, he did leave two for her to have though 

But with all joking aside, I am really happy that Kona is all better now - don't these little guys love to scare us!! Yikes.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks again! Just lingering diarea  But everything else is great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

This reminds me of my parents dog. Eight years ago...I got married to my husband...but before the wedding, I was making candy gifts for the guests...wrapping them in tulle, etc. I ran out of a chocolate candy so me and my parents ran into town to get more - I had them up on TV trays in the family room. My parents had locked up the dog in the utility room. Somehow, she got out and climbed on the coach, jumped on the billard table and onto the tv trays. We found such a mess when we got back. Wow, was that dog hyper ( I know that chocolate can be toxic to varying degrees in dogs )- but she lived and oh my god was she flying around for a couple hours on a sugar rush!...my dad was sooooo pissed at that point he had no sympathy for her if she wouldn't have lived. She was pooping tinsel/shiny wrappers for days...like my parents lawn had a glitter fairy stop by every couple hours. 

Needless to say, we needed more candy after her supersized buffet of dessert and tulle too, as she ate through them.

It is amazing that dogs are...dogs....like little children for most of their lives. Can't let your guard down. Some things they do are funny, others can be scary for the parent.

Glad Kona is doing better. Just thought I was share that it happens to a lot of us.


----------

